# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  RIP Moses Malone

## jimmyinkedup

Moses Malone passed away today at 60 years old, apparently from a heart attack. For those who do not know he was a former NBA great. 
From my perspective being from Philadelphia area he was an icon. I recall being a kid (when I was young up until High School I was into basketball big time) and when the Philadelphia 76er's acquired Moses everyone thought he was the key to us getting an NBA Championship. Everyone was right. The mantra was Moses will lead us to the promised land, and he did. We had a great team back then with Dr J , Maurice Cheeks, Andrew Toney, Bobby Jones and Clint Richardson (all I can recall ATM). This team if I remember right was voted one of the top 10 NBA teams of all time. Anyway we got rid of Daryl Dawkins and got Moses Malone. It wasnt long before we got our Championship. HE used to be called the hardest working guy in the NBA and thats pretty much what I remember. He wasnt fancy but as our center he would work his ass off under the boards offensively and defensively.
After I went to college the NBA to me started to change a lot. I pretty much stopped following pro ball but to me I will always remember being a young kid and idolizing Dr J and the Sixers. I havent followed pro ball in literally years aside from the occasional game or maybe watching the Finals here and there but as a kid I sure remember going to Sixers games and absolutely loving that Sixers team. Moses was an icon and his play fit in with the city of Philadelphia perfectly. He was a guy who wasnt pretty or fancy but would work his ass off. Like a blue collar pro center and the city will never forget him being the piece the Sixers needed to get that Championship. I was sad to hear that he passed but philly sure wont forget him. It def got me reminiscing about my childhood and recalling when the Sixers won it all. Sad day for Philly Sports losing an icon.

----------


## NACH3

RIP Moses! You'll surely be missed!! 

(especially by PHILLY FANS)!! -- had to!

----------


## bloodchoke

Houston's hurting, too.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Houston's hurting, too.


Yeah obviously I am biased but Houston traded him to Philly right? I remember when Philly traded him to Washington Chuck Daily from Detroit said Philadelphia just set the franchise back 10 years making that trade. Houston fared OK trading to Philly though didnt they cause wasnt Olajuan right after Moses? Or shortly after?

----------


## Ashop

SAD day to see a legend die at a young age.

----------

